

This Guy Can Multitask: Driving While Reading A Book, A Kindle And A Phone - tyng
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/03/this-guy-can-multitask-driving-while-reading-a-book-a-kindle-and-a-phone/

======
tyng
This dude is even crazier: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmpX4jCpbDI>

